# New Member 65 years old



## bluesman12 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello everyone.  I was attracted to the forum because members seem helpful and friendly.  However, most of you are much younger than I.  I'm not sure if this is the right forum for me, so I would appreciate feedback.

I am a fit and active 65 year old male.  I am fighting the aging process and fitness has become more and more challenging.  Recovery times are longer, body fat is harder to manage, natural hormone production is declining, aches and pains and arthritis can limit exercise, ED and libido issues magnify, energy levels decline and the clock keeps ticking.  I work hard to stay as young as I can, work out daily and watch my diet.  I put more attention on stretching than strength training now, and do Bikram yoga five times a week which is a huge time commitment.

I have a helpful physician, and get Depo by prescription to maintain normal serum T levels, which is very helpful.  I take plenty of supplements.  I'm not afraid of pinning, as you can imagine from weekly self administered Depo by IM inj.  I have tried HgH in the past, loved it, but it is a little out of my price range as a maintenance therapy, and am interested in the peptides and research chems I read about.

Most of the posts I see here are from much younger fitness enthusiasts and elite or aspiring body builders.  I don't expect to beat you guys in physique, I just want to be the best I can for an old fart.

What do you think?  Is this a good forum for me, or do you have suggestions of somewhere else?


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome... I think you answered your own question by stating how helpful members seem to be. Stick around for awhile and see for yourself. By the way, I'm 67.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome, you're in a good place here, just read and research before asking; some members get offended if you ask questions that are asked and answered many times before and there are sticky threads that cover the subject. And I'm right there with ya; I'm 63.


----------



## jas101 (Sep 23, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

